# Bullets Buttons and Bombs



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Well folks, we were finally able to do some more filming with my wife's camera. Every time I sit down to edit footage shot with it, I feel like I'm getting away with something!
Anyways, there are some pretty sweet finds in this video. Many Civil War goodies. I hope you all enjoy.
I'm hoping to get to make a few videos this weekend strictly with my wife's camera, if I'm lucky.






Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Cool stuff! I love metal detecting.


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Dunkem said:


> Cool stuff! I love metal detecting.


Thanks for watching!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

